
Clearview app lets strangers find your name, info with snap of a photo - ColinWright
https://www.cnet.com/news/clearview-app-lets-strangers-find-your-name-info-with-snap-of-a-photo-report-says/
======
ColinWright
I know women who have been followed off buses and trains and had to evade
their stalkers. Imagine if a random person can snap your photo and suddenly
know your name, address, place of work, all via this app.

This is a gift to so many people who have ill intent - it's such a bad idea.

Perhaps wearing a burqa is the future for us all.

